# vlc-1.0.1_1,3 will not run



## neis (May 13, 2010)

hi,

I'm running FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE,
when i run vlc I got this>


```
VLC media player 1.0.1 Goldeneye
[0x2b34d1c0] inhibit interface error: Failed to connect to the D-Bus session daemon: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
[0x2b34d1c0] main interface error: no suitable interface module
[0x28507100] main libvlc error: interface "inhibit,none" initialization failed
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-quit does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-play-pause does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-play does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-pause does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-stop does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-position does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-jump-extrashort does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-jump+extrashort does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-jump-short does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-jump+short does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-jump-medium does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-jump+medium does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-jump-long does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-jump+long does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-frame-next does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-prev does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-next does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-faster does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-slower does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-rate-normal does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-rate-faster-fine does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-rate-slower-fine does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-toggle-fullscreen does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-leave-fullscreen does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-vol-up does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-vol-down does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-vol-mute does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-subdelay-down does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-subdelay-up does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-audiodelay-down does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-audiodelay-up does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-audio-track does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-subtitle-track does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-aspect-ratio does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-crop does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-deinterlace does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-intf-show does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-intf-hide does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-snapshot does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-zoom does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-unzoom does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-crop-top does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-uncrop-top does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-crop-left does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-uncrop-left does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-crop-bottom does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-uncrop-bottom does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-crop-right does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-uncrop-right does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-nav-activate does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-nav-up does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-nav-down does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-nav-left does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-nav-right does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-disc-menu does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-title-prev does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-title-next does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-chapter-prev does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-chapter-next does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-zoom-quarter does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-zoom-half does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-zoom-original does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-zoom-double does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-set-bookmark1 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-set-bookmark2 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-set-bookmark3 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-set-bookmark4 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-set-bookmark5 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-set-bookmark6 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-set-bookmark7 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-set-bookmark8 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-set-bookmark9 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-set-bookmark10 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-play-bookmark1 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-play-bookmark2 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-play-bookmark3 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-play-bookmark4 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-play-bookmark5 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-play-bookmark6 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-play-bookmark7 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-play-bookmark8 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-play-bookmark9 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-play-bookmark10 does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-history-back does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-history-forward does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-record does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-dump does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-random does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-loop does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-wallpaper does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-menu-on does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-menu-off does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-menu-right does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-menu-left does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-menu-up does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-menu-down does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-menu-select does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-audiodevice-cycle does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-toggle-autoscale does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-incr-scalefactor does not exist
[0x2b34d0c0] main interface error: option global-key-decr-scalefactor does not exist
[0x28507100] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
Remote control interface initialized. Type `help' for help.
```

I have saved some output of the install (but the configuration listing will not be saved  )
http://rapidshare.com/files/386732139/exp.txt.html
MD5: E44ABA65822EEFCCAEAB3025659396D5 

Some idea??
Thanks.


----------



## OH (May 24, 2010)

If you don't need D-Bus control support, you can rebuild vlc without it.
`# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc`
`# make config`

clear the option, save and rebuild vlc


----------

